# Gaining a Year work visa?



## rozmando (Dec 23, 2008)

How hard is it to gain one?

What are the different length of times for work visas you can have too?


----------



## frenchie (Dec 12, 2008)

Work visas are hard to get and an employer must sponsor you. Unless you are from Canada and qualifies for the TN visa.


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

or if you're from Australia and qualify for an E-3.


----------



## rozmando (Dec 23, 2008)

If i was part of a multinational company or gained a job before entering the country would this make it easier?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you are at an "executive" level in a multi-national company, you might be able to talk them into transferring you over. Lower level transfers are harder to arrange.

If you want to work in the US, you pretty much have to land the job before you can apply for the visa - because the employer has to "petition" for you (more or less the same thing as what's called "sponsoring" in other countries). Petitioning someone in requires a certain amount of expense and hassle on the part of the employer, so you generally need to be in a line of work that is in short supply in the US.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

